# "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2012)

*"Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther​*
Wie immer mit der ausdrücklichen Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen bei uns.
Quelle:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/




			
				Dr. Thomas Günther schrieb:
			
		

> *Einheit durch Spaltung ?​*
> Im VDSF wächst die Opposition. Das Präsidium tagt in Sondersitzungen und reagiert mit Lippenbekenntnissen und Hinhaltetaktik. Jetzt sollen die Landesverbände prüfen, ob 2013 fusioniert werden kann.
> 
> Vor knapp vier Wochen hatte der VDSF-Schleswig-Holstein noch berichtet, dass der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF sich klar für eine Fusion der beiden deutschen Angelfischereiverbände  VDSF und DAV im Jahre 2012 ausgesprochen hat (vgl. Blog-Eilmeldung: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss gegen eigenes Präsidium).
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *​​*Unterdessen wächst der Widerstand gegen den Verhinderungs- und Verzögerungskurs des VDSF-Präsidiums. Nachdem die „Initiative Pro DAFV“ nach 2011 bereits zum zweiten Mal die Weiterführung der Fusionsbemühungen erzwungen hatte, sind ihr jetzt sogar noch drei weitere Landesverbände offiziell beigetreten: LFV Westfalen und Lippe (Münster) und der Verband Hessischer Fischer, beide VDSF und der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler (DAV), dem noch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit fusionsfeindliche Bestrebungen unterstellt wurden. ​


​​​ Seit dem 21.05.2012 aber mindestens noch ein weiterer.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Und wurde das einfach von eurem Prasidium beschlossen und von oben aufgedrückt?

Oder gabs dazu eine Diskussion im Verband, einen Beschluss?

Wohl eher nicht, gabs ja auch bei keinem anderen Verband, der dieser seltsam wirren Inititiative angehört - alles wie immer nur von oben nach unten in bester alter Funktionärsmanier durchgedrückt...

;-))

Davon ab:
Was hat sich jetzt eigentlich praktisch verändert?
Nix eigentlich.....

VDSF-Präsidium und ihm anhängende Landesverbände haben eingesehen, dass eine Fusion 2012 nur möglich ist, wenn man jede Information, Diskussion und reale demokratische Mitbestimmung der Angler unter den Tisch fallen lässt (nicht, dass die das bisher gestört hätte ;-)))....

Und die Initiative "Pro DAFV" will trotzdem eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF noch 2012 erpressen, obwohl allen klar ist, dass die Zeit für eine vernünftige Fusion viel zu kurz ist und es daher nur zur reinen Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF kommen kann...

Die Inititative Pro DAFV will wohl deswegen unbedingt noch 2012 den DAV in den VDSF pressen, weil ansonsten Bayern und Thüringen durch ihre Kündigungen beim VDSF mit Austritt zum nicht mehr mitmauscheln können ab 2013 (Thürimngen Anfang, Bayern Ende 2013)...

Zudem haben wohl 2 Bezirksverbände des bayrischen LFV gedroht, aus dem LFV auszutreten, sofern dieser aus dem VDSF austritt - um weiter im VDSF bleiben zu können.

Und der DAV-Bund wartet nun mal ab, ob und wann sich der VDSF-Bund - in dem Falle das VDSF-Präsidium, dem ja von den VDSF-Landesverbänden EINSTIMMIG das Vertrauen ausgesprochen und das mit der Verhandlung EINSTIMMIG beauftragt wurde - sich zum verhandeln mal meldet.

Dem VDSF-Präsidium wurde ja auch EINSTIMMIG von ALLEN VDSF-Landesverbänden zugestanden, die Verhandlungen jederzeit abbrechen zu können..

Verhandlungspartner sind ja aber nunmal immer noch die Bundesverbände. 
Es liegen dazu sowohl beim VDSF wie beim DAV gültige Beschlüsse von Verbandsaussschüssen und Hauptversammlungen vor, an die sich die jeweiligen Bundesverbände halten MÜSSEN.

Würden die Landesverbände (egal ob DAV oder VDSF) aus der Inititative "Pro DAFV" es also wirklich ernst meinen, müssten sie also erstmal außerordentliche Hauptversammlungen einberufen, um Beschlüsse zu fassen, die ihnen dann genehm sind. 

Bzw. die dann die Verhandlungsführung auch in kompetente Hände statt in Bundesverbandspräsidiumshände  legen würde (wobei das bei den Trümmmertruppen VDSF und DAV eher schwierig sein dürfte, da jemand zu finden, dem man Kompetenz und Vertrauen auch zutrauen würde...). 

Da sie das nicht tun, gelten zum einen schon juristisch die bisher gültigen Beschlüsse, die ja auch alle der Initiative angehörende nLandesverbände brav mit abgenickt hatten....

Und es ist zum anderen auch davon auszugehen, dass eben keine Mehrheit für eine andere Vorgehensweise oder eine Übernahme des DAV schon in 2012 vorhanden ist - weder in VDSF noch DAV - sonst wären ja schon lange außerordentliche HVs einberufen worden. 

Das VDSF-Präsidium wird sicher nichts dagegen haben, wenn alles so bleibt. 

Denn wenn die Übernahme des DAV nicht 2012 klappt, sind die Thüringer raus und damit hätte dann wohl das Präsidium wieder eine Mehrheit im VDSF - zumindest könnten die "Störenfriede" aus Bayern und Thüringen nicht mehr mitmauscheln..

Und auch der DAV kann nun beruhigt abwarten, da laut geltenden Beschlüssen und dem Zeitplan eine Übernahme in 2012 kaum zu erwarten ist.

Man darf bis dato also davon ausgehen (jedenfalls dann, wenn sich Verbände und Funktionäre an die nach wie vor geltenden Beschlüsse von VDSF und DAV halten) , dass 2012 keine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF erfolgen dürfte.

*Ab 2013 haben wir dann also 3 Gruppen:*
1.: 
Einen Rumpf-VDSF 

2.: 
Einen DAV 

3.: 
Die aus dem VDSF ausgetretenen Landesverbände Bayern (Ende 2013) und Thüringen (Anfang 2013) und einen von denen angeführten wirren Haufen der Initiative "Pro DAFV", die in ihren jeweiligen Verbänden ja nix zustande gebracht haben und sich bis jetzt einen Dreck um von ihnen mitgefasste und gültige Beschlüsse scheren - sondern trotz dieser Beschlüsse nun auf einmal alles anders machen wollen.. 


Interessanterweise hat ja der Brandenburger DAV-Landesverband, Mitinitiator der Initiative "Pro DAFV", im Gegensatz zu VDSF-Bayern und VDSF-Thüringen keinen Austritt aus dem Dachverband beschlossen.

Was satzungsgemäß bedeutet, dass Brandenburg frühestens zum 01.01. 2014 aus dem DAV austreten könnte.

Und das auch nur, wenn (Fristenwahrung) bis zum September diesen Jahres dazu eine außerordentliche Hauptversammlung einberufen werden würde und sich dann auch eine satzungsändernde Mehrheit zum Austritt aus dem DAV in Brandenburg finden würde, ansonsten eben frühester Austrittstermin 2015..

Was und wie also von diesem ganzen nicht gerade durch Glaubwürdigkeit und Kompetenz ausstrahlenden Verbandshaufen in Bund und Land, VDSF wie DAV, und den sie tragenden Funktionären da in den nächsten Wochen, Monaten und Jahren noch kommen wird, dürfte also weiterhin interessant bleiben..

*Nur eines scheint sicher bei diesen unsäglichen real existierenden Verbänden:
Immer noch spielt dabei alles mögliche einer Rolle - Nur nicht die berechtigten Interessen der Angler.....*


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

PS:
Von allem anderen ab, stimmt eigentlich das Gerücht, dass 2 der bayerischen Bezirksverbände aus dem LFV-Bayern austreten und im VDSF bleiben wollen, wenn der LFV austritt aus dem VDSF??

Wie immer das dann organisatorisch laufen sollte (Kündigungsfristen etc.)?


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Es müssen ja echte oder vermeintliche Schwierigkeiten aufgetaucht sein, die jetzt dazu führen, dass man mehrheitlich keine Fusion in 2012 mehr möchte.
Und da greife ich mal den Aspekt heraus, dass erneut die beiden Präsidien alles richten sollen/ müssten. Die gleiche Methode hat aber mittlerweile dreimal zu einer Unterbrechung des "Fusionsflusses" geführt. Was liegt da näher, als die Methode für ungeeignet zu halten? Wieso lässt man eine Fusion ausgerechnet von jenen gestalten, deren Machtstellung und Amtszeit durch die Fusion verändert wird? Wer macht so etwas? Da muss man nicht Angelverband sein, um damit zu scheitern.
Deswegen empfiehlt sich grundsätzlich und insbesondere auch in der jetzigen Phase, auf externen Sachverstand zuzugreifen. Sachverstand wohlgemerkt im Fusionsmanagement. Das haben VDSF und DAV nunmal nicht vorrätig. Auch wenn das VDSF-Präsidium das einmal behauptet hat unter Hinweis auf LV-Fusionen. Aber genau diese Aussage zeigt ja, dass das "Problem Fusion" dort eindeutig unterschätzt wird.
Wenn den Verbänden der Einkauf externen Sachverstands zu teuer sein sollte - wieviel öffentliches Scheitern will man eigentlich noch riskieren? - dann sollte wenigstens eine neutrale paritätische Kommission gebildet werden, auf die die Verhandlungs- Gestaltungs- und Entscheidungsgewalt in Fusionsfragen übergeht und gegen deren Votum den Präsidien kein Veto zusteht, ja nicht einmal das Recht, sich dazu zu äußern. Am Letztentscheidungsrecht der Jahreshauptversammlungen ändert sich dadurch nichts.
Man mag einwenden, dass man es zu Beginn des Prozesses ja mit einer solchen Kommission versucht hat. Im Gegenteil zu meinem Vorschlag hatte die allerdings nur das Vorschlagsrecht und während ihrer Arbeit wurden durch die Präsidien abweichende Entscheidungen getroffen. Das darf sich natürlich nicht wiederholen, denn eine solche Kommission, die nur arbeitet, aber nichts entscheidet, macht keinen Sinn.
Im Übrigen kann man die Fusion auch gleich auf 2014 legen. Dann müssten die Amtszeiten der amtierenden Präsidenten beendet sein. Man glaubt nicht, was dieser Umstand die Sache erleichtern würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Im Übrigen kann man die Fusion auch gleich auf 2014 legen. Dann müssten die Amtszeiten der amtierenden Präsidenten beendet sein. Man glaubt nicht, was dieser Umstand die Sache erleichtern würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Es müssen ja echte oder vermeintliche Schwierigkeiten aufgetaucht sein, die jetzt dazu führen, dass man mehrheitlich keine Fusion in 2012 mehr möchte.


So ist das ja nicht ganz richtig.

Wenn meine Infos stimmen, war das so:
Eine Mehrheit unter den Landesverbänden im VDSF (wohl 14 von den 22) will verschieben und sich erst 2013 den DAV einverleiben..

Wobei auch neben dem Präsidium wohl noch 2 Landesverbände für den Präsidiumsvorschlag gestimmt haben (alleinige Satzungsänderung und Umbennenung) 

Wohingegen eine *Stimmen*mehrheit für eine Verschiebung NICHT zustande kam..

Die Stimmenmehrheit (also wohl die größeren Verbände, allen voran wohl Bayern) wollen noch 2012 den DAV in den VDSF pressen..


----------



## Dorschi (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ich hab bei dem Gekasper einfach nur den Eindruck, daß ein paar Vereinsmeier befürchten, ihre Pfründe könnten wegbrechen, oder ihre zweifelhafte Machtposition wackelt. Ich persönlich fürchte nur um meinen schönen DAV- Gewässerpool.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Du wirst mit beidem wohl recht haben..


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Im Übrigen kann man die Fusion auch gleich auf 2014 legen. Dann müssten die Amtszeiten der amtierenden Präsidenten beendet sein. Man glaubt nicht, was dieser Umstand die Sache erleichtern würde.




Es ist doch im Grunde vollkommen wurscht.

Der Grad der Lächerlichkeit dieses Unterfangens unter Einbeziehung *aller* Verbandsfunktionäre ist genau so wenig zu überbieten, wie der damit verbundene Imageschaden.
*Nicht einer* der Verbandsfunktionäre, egal ob aus erster zweiter oder dritter Reihe hat sich laut und offen gegen dieses Kasperltheater gestemmt.

Ebenso kaum zu überbieten ist die Ignoranz der überwiegenden Mehrheit der in den Verbänden organisierten Vereinsfunktionäre. Auch hier wurden nur ganz wenige Vereine laut und haben aktiv und öffentlich versucht, Einfluß zu nehmen. Dabei wurden sie von den übrigen Vereinen schmählich im Stich gelassen.

Absolut unverständlich ist das Desinteresse und die Lethargie der Mehrzahl der organisierten Angler. Da muss man sich wirklich fragen, ob die Angelfischerei ein Sammelbecken intellektuell unbedarfter Trivialindividualisten ist. Die paar Prozent, die sich intensiver mit der Sache - gleich ob pro oder contra - beschäftigt haben, ausgenommen. 

Unterm Strich kann man nur hoffen, dass in nicht allzuferner Zukunft die Verantwortung für die Angelfischerei und die Hege in die Hände des Naturschutzes gelegt werden. Denn ganz offensichtlich ist die Masse der Angler, Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionäre nicht würdig, in dieser Angelegenheit Verantwortung zu tragen.


----------



## raubangler (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....
> Unterm Strich kann man nur hoffen, dass in nicht allzuferner Zukunft die Verantwortung für die Angelfischerei und die Hege in die Hände des Naturschutzes gelegt werden.
> ....



Das ist Realitaet in Westdeutschland.
Der VDSF ist nun einmal ein Naturschutzverband.
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Wie ich bereits erwaehnte....ein geniales Konstrukt!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



raubangler schrieb:


> Das ist Realitaet in Westdeutschland.
> Der VDSF ist nun einmal ein Naturschutzverband.
> |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Wie ich bereits erwaehnte....ein geniales Konstrukt!!



|supergri|supergri|supergri

Klaro, der Hauptmann von Köpenick war auch Offizier.|rolleyes


----------



## ivo (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Absolut unverständlich ist das Desinteresse und die Lethargie der Mehrzahl der organisierten Angler. Da muss man sich wirklich fragen, ob die Angelfischerei ein Sammelbecken intellektuell unbedarfter Trivialindividualisten ist. Die paar Prozent, die sich intensiver mit der Sache - gleich ob pro oder contra - beschäftigt haben, ausgenommen.




Den Vereinen wurde m.e. versprochen, dass sich nichts ändern wird.  Da es für viele ein lästiges und sehr abstraktes Thema ist überlässt man es den "Fachleuten" vom Verband, die werden sich schon kümmern. Der große Katzenjammer wird hinterher kommen wenn mit der Macht des Bundesverbandes das ein oder andere geändert wird. Ich bin gespannt wann mein LV-Präsident das erste Mal vor die versammelte Mannschaft tritt und sagt das einzuführende Verbote  im Sinne des Naturschutzes sind und unumgänglich. 

Auch glaube ich nicht mehr daran, dass der Gewässerfonds langfristig erhalten bleibt. Man ist jetzt schon bereit für eigentlich nichts allem und jedem zuzustimmen was der VDSF fordert. Wie soll das erst im neuen Verband werden? Natürlich wird man uns das dann als große Errungenschaft verkaufen. Wie es üblich ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



ivo schrieb:


> Den Vereinen wurde m.e. versprochen, dass sich nichts ändern wird.  Da es für viele ein lästiges und sehr abstraktes Thema ist überlässt man es den "Fachleuten" vom Verband, die werden sich schon kümmern.



Intellektuell unbedarfte Trivialindividualisten, sag ich doch. 

Wer ein Amt annimmt, übernimmt auch Verantwortung. Für seine Mitglieder und sein eigenes Handeln.


----------



## ivo (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer ein Amt annimmt, übernimmt auch Verantwortung. Für seine Mitglieder und sein eigenes Handeln.



Bist du dir da sicher? Hinterher ist es immer keiner gewesen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Da bin ich sogar sehr sicher. Dass viele dieser Verantwortung nicht gerecht werden, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## ivo (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Es fängt ja schon bei grundlegenden demokratischen Regeln an! Eigentlich müsste jedes Präsidium glücklich sein wenn ein Mitglied mal sehen will was man alles geleistet hat im Jahr. Das man dies mit windigsten Argumenten verhindert sagt m.e. viel aus...


----------



## Dorschi (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

ach ivo da laufen glaub ich so viele linke Dinger! Man müsste jemanden finden, der vertrauenswürdig ist, sich echt engagiert und mal dort auskehrt. Ich hab nicht mal Zeit, Angeln zu gehen, geschweige denn...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



> Man müsste jemanden finden, der vertrauenswürdig ist, sich echt engagiert und mal dort auskehrt


Muss ich mich wohl wieder mal selber zitieren:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Passend, nach meiner persönlichen Meinung:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



ivo schrieb:


> Den Vereinen wurde m.e. versprochen, dass sich nichts ändern wird. Da es für viele ein lästiges und sehr abstraktes Thema ist überlässt man es den "Fachleuten" vom Verband, die werden sich schon kümmern. Der große Katzenjammer wird hinterher kommen wenn mit der Macht des Bundesverbandes das ein oder andere geändert wird. Ich bin gespannt wann mein LV-Präsident das erste Mal vor die versammelte Mannschaft tritt und sagt das einzuführende Verbote im Sinne des Naturschutzes sind und unumgänglich.
> 
> Auch glaube ich nicht mehr daran, dass der Gewässerfonds langfristig erhalten bleibt. Man ist jetzt schon bereit für eigentlich nichts allem und jedem zuzustimmen was der VDSF fordert. Wie soll das erst im neuen Verband werden? Natürlich wird man uns das dann als große Errungenschaft verkaufen. Wie es üblich ist.


 
Genau, es wird dadurch besser!
In weniger Gewässer kann man mehr Fisch besetzen:q
Die lassen sich einfacher und genauer bewirtschaften, senkt die Kosten.
Wer das nicht, will kan ja an Privatgewässer gehen, die gibts ja dann reichlich


----------



## Dorschi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Thomas wo ist der "gefällt mir" Button?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Thomas wo ist der "gefällt mir" Button?


Warum? Weil Dir gefällt, was Verbände und Funktionäre da treiben?
Mir definitiv nicht.
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=242325


----------



## Dorschi (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Ich meinte Dein Zitat!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Grins - sorry, falsch verstanden.
Danke ;-)))


----------



## ivo (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther*

Interessante Liste...

http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/praesidium_liste.html


----------

